# Grace Evangelical Society



## cih1355 (Mar 7, 2010)

Has anyone ever heard of the Grace Evangelical Society? I was reading some of their online articles and the articles said that proponents of Lordship Salvation proclaim a works salvation. This organization thinks that if repentance and submitting to Christ's authority accompany faith at the moment of conversion, then justification is not received by faith alone. Proponents of Lordship Salvation believe that repentance and submitting to Christ's authority accompany faith, but they do not believe that repentance and submitting to Christ's authority are instruments that receive justification.


----------



## ClayPot (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes, someone, somewhere has heard of them. (Beating "Joshua" to the punch). Simply put, they probably aren't worth time reading. Though they are sincere, they are flat out wrong. The salvation they preach is not a salvation. All orthodox Christians are against a works-based salvation. But orthodox Christianity also believes that the saved sinner will pursue sanctification as a consequence of the work God has done in their heart. They deny this. Your time would be better spent reading other material.


----------



## jwright82 (Mar 7, 2010)

cih1355 said:


> Has anyone ever heard of the Grace Evangelical Society? I was reading some of their online articles and the articles said that proponents of Lordship Salvation proclaim a works salvation. This organization thinks that if repentance and submitting to Christ's authority accompany faith at the moment of conversion, then justification is not received by faith alone. Proponents of Lordship Salvation believe that repentance and submitting to Christ's authority accompany faith, but they do not believe that repentance and submitting to Christ's authority are instruments that receive justification.


 It sounds to me like they believe in "easy-beleivism" which is very dangerous to the Church. I tend to like to see the good in a movement before I look at the bad but in this case I am emphatcally against "easy-beleivism". I have met more people who I felt were not saved who beleived this than anyother heresy.


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 7, 2010)

GES is a fringe group on the edge of the "free grace" movement. Their doctrines are quite messed up, a little strange even for non-Calvinist mainstream evangelicals. If you want, I will send you a PDF of a rough draft of a paper I wrote on them.


----------



## jwright82 (Mar 8, 2010)

CharlieJ said:


> GES is a fringe group on the edge of the "free grace" movement. Their doctrines are quite messed up, a little strange even for non-Calvinist mainstream evangelicals. If you want, I will send you a PDF of a rough draft of a paper I wrote on them.


 
That would be great, thanks.


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 8, 2010)

PM me your email address.


----------



## rbcbob (Mar 8, 2010)

If I remember GES promotes what has historically been referred to as Sandemanianism (_faith=mere intellectual assent_). In the 1980’s they were trying to discover the single most irreducible proposition which, when believed, saved the sinner.

"Andrew Fuller and the Sandemanians" by Michael Haykin


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Mar 8, 2010)

GES is based on the teachings of Zane Hodges (formerly of DTS). It was his writing that prompted the response of John McArthur and the ensuing Lordship Salvation controversy -- way back when.


----------

